# Amitriptilyne has done it for me



## 13542 (Nov 10, 2005)

Just wanted to let all my fellow IBSers what has worked for me. I have seen a few postings here about this drug but it is usually combined with something else. About a month and half ago my IBS-D had kicked in big time. I was missing some days at work and when it happened first thing in the morn. I would have to write the rest of the day off. My Gastro-E prescribed 25 mg of amitriptilyne at bedtime and I have not had any IBS symptoms or attacks for a month now. I have gained a little weight and I do experience a dry mouth and throat in the morn. but I'll take that instead of the other.Maybe this is worth checking into for some of you.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi lea im glad that the amatrip is working for you, i think it has helped me so much too


----------



## 13542 (Nov 10, 2005)

joolie,good to see you back on the board, and glad to hear it works for you as well!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Its helped me a lot too


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi lea thats very nice of you to say


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

im glad it has helped you too nancy


----------

